# Unterstützung



## schimjoh (19 November 2009)

Ich habe eine CPU 215-2 Profibus DP bekommen und möchte meine Rollosteuerung entsprechend umrüsten, da ich jedoch bei der S7-Programmierung nicht ganz sattelfest bin , bräuchte ich entsprechende Unterstützung in Form von Internetseiten, Beispiele, Buchtipps,.. . Wichtig sind für mich Praxisbeispiele und keine allgemeine Beschreibung, die wieder schwer zu verstehen sind. Vor allem allgemeine Beispiele wie z.B.: Anlegen eines Unterprogramm, Verwendung von Zeitfunktionen, Flip-Flop,… also eher die einfachen Sache sind für mich interessant.

Meine aktuelle Versions der Software ist 
Step7-Micro/Win Version 4.0 IEC 1131-3

Sollte jemand hilfreiche Infos haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar :sm3:

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## gravieren (19 November 2009)

Hi


Auch für "Rolladensteuerungen"  

www.oscat.de   S7 Bibliothek  (Mit Quellcode)


Schau doch mal nach, wie "andere" Proggen.


----------



## tobl2002 (20 November 2009)

Sicher das es eine CPU 215-2 Profibus DP ist?? oder ist es eine 3xx? So viel ich in Erinnerung habe gibt es keine 200`er CPU mit Profibus.

Gruß
Tobl


----------



## marlob (20 November 2009)

Falls es doch eine 300er ist, ist das hier evtl. interessant für dich
https://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm?HTTPS=REDIR

Dann wäre Step7-Micro/Win Version aber die falsche Software
Evtl. dann mal für die ersten Gehversuche Step7 Lite downloaden


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

klar gibt es sie 

http://www.festo-didactic.com/ov3/media/customers/1100/00221560001075223672.pdf


----------



## tobl2002 (20 November 2009)

mhhh ok... ist wohl schon etwas älter...^^


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2009)

tobl2002 schrieb:


> mhhh ok... ist wohl schon etwas älter...^^



aber geiles zeuch ^^

das 200er systemhandbuch ist glaub ich ne gute sache für die ersten schritte, ein expliziter kurs ist mir nicht bekannt


----------

